# Final fantasy 14 Pc Charakter auf PS4 spielen, möglich?



## Jamal90901 (9. Juni 2014)

*Final fantasy 14 Pc Charakter auf PS4 spielen, möglich?*

Hallo,

ist es möglich mit seinem Pc Char. auf der PS4 zu spielen, wenn man beide Versionen besitzt?, weil neu anfangen wollte ich jetzt nicht.



Mfg


----------



## Stueppi (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Final fantasy 14 Pc Charakter auf PS4 spielen, möglich?*

Ich glaub das geht nur wenn du die PS3 Version hast, die bekommen nämlich eine kostenlose PS4 Version. Wenn du eh PC und PS4 Version hast kannst du ja mal versuchen dich mir deinem Account einzuloggen, Alternative ist auch einfach einen Controller am PC anzuschließen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Final fantasy 14 Pc Charakter auf PS4 spielen, möglich?*

Ja, du kannst den selben Account auf allen Versionen verwenden.


----------

